# Alternative schools in Porto



## kmllr (May 22, 2018)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any options for alternative schools, kindys and play schools in Porto? - For example, RIE, Montessori, Steiner, High Scope etc

The ones I've found so far are quite far away! 

Thanks!


----------



## BreezyEasy (12 mo ago)

I realize this is an old post. Did you manage to find any such alternative schools in the Porto area? We are looking for exactly the same kind of schools.


kmllr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of any options for alternative schools, kindys and play schools in Porto? - For example, RIE, Montessori, Steiner, High Scope etc
> 
> ...


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

Our daughter is at CLIP in Porto, and while it is not labeled as such (alternative school) I do believe their teaching methodology, values and approach to teaching are quite modern and stimulate both group and individual teaching. Not sure though if that meets your expectations re alternative school.


----------

